# Canon 50d have autobracketing?



## Tulsa (Jan 17, 2010)

like the title asks?

I have been reading the HDR tutorial over at stuckincustoms.


----------



## anm90 (Jan 17, 2010)

Did you look in your manual yet?


----------



## Tulsa (Jan 17, 2010)

well i do not have the camera yet, should have it soon, was hoping someone could tell me, if it does, does it have 3 settings or more?


----------



## anm90 (Jan 17, 2010)

A quick google search turned up this link for a manual, and I found the auto exposure bracketing (AEB) function on page 102. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/lit_files/80.pdf

Yes, the camera will AEB +/- 2 stops in 1/3 stop increments. It takes 3 shots.


----------



## Renol (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes it has auto bracketing. 3 exposures at a time though.


----------



## Annamas (Jan 17, 2010)

I think most canon's let you shoot 2 --  1 -- 0 -- 1 -- 2.

Should work alright for HDR.

These were taking with that exposure bracket (+-2)


----------



## Tulsa (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok, I got the camera and am trying to set this up, I am reading page 102, and got to the correct screen, but I am unable to set the points on the -1,0,1. i can scroll over to them, but how do i select those points?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 21, 2010)

You should be able to scroll the wheel when on that line, and it should adjust the 'spread' of the points.  You may have to click before it will let you scroll.


----------



## Tulsa (Jan 21, 2010)

hmm, if i click the button in the center of the wheel it goes back to the menu, if i leave the icon, it doesnt select it like you mentioned.


----------



## Tulsa (Jan 21, 2010)

Figured it out, could not have been simpler, used the clicking wheel by the shutter button


----------

